# Casey - Bichon Frise with Hope Rescue



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Casey is a 2 year old bichon frise and is currently on foster in Llanbradach, South Wales.

The Casey Fact File
Dog status: Good out and about but can be intolerant of other dogs in the home. Best suited as the only dog.
Cat status: Unknown
Child status: Could possibly live with children over the age of 12 years
House training: Very good
Home alone: Not a huge fan of her own company. Looking for a new owner who is home for the best part of the day. Not suitable for full time workers. 
Basic training: Has some of the basics but needs some fine tuning!










Casey can be a little Diva! She is known as the LDWA, Little Dog With Attitude. Unfortunately in her early life Casey has been treated like a princess and given whatever she wanted. Without consistent boundaries and some basic training she found she could get her own way easily and her previous owners could no longer cope. She has been living in her foster home for a number of weeks now and with consistent boundaries and learning what is expected of her she is blooming.

Casey is looking for an adult only home (or with dog savvy teenagers). She may be able to live in a home with visiting children if care was taken around their interactions. She may also be able to live with dog savvy teenagers, she is living with a 13 year old at the moment and is good with him as he is very used to dogs and respects them and their personal space.










Casey is living with other dogs in her foster home and she is good with some and less tolerant with others! She can be possessive around treats and toys. For this reason we feel she would be happiest as the only dog in a new home. She may possibly be able to be rehomed with calm, quiet companions but her adopter would need to be able to manage any resources she could guard in the early days and work on this behaviour.

Casey can be possessive with people as well and this is something her new adopter will need to continue work on. She needs to learn that people are not a threat to her if she has something she views as high value. Any training will need to be positive and hands off.

Due to the possessive behaviour we will not rehome her with young children.










Casey is a very lively and active dog, she is not a lap dog by any means. She is looking for an active home who can take her out for regular, good quality exercise and give her plenty of mental challenge and stimulation. Casey has yet to learn the concept of coming back when she is called and she loves to run off lead.....fast! This will need some work from her new home and she should not be let off lead until she has settled in, learnt to trust the new person and done some recall training on a long line or in a secure area. Getting help from a trainer would be very useful for her new adopter to work on this skill.

If we include her foster home, Casey has had 4 homes in her short life. We need her fifth to be the final home. If you are looking for a very easy, first dog, she is not the girl for you. If you are looking for a laid back lap dog....she is not he girl for you. If you have a large canine pack who are used to free access to their treats and toys....well, you get the picture! However, if you are a patient, kind person who can give her the time to find her feet and then give her some good quality exercise and consistent boundaries and training she will pay you back ten fold with affection, fun and laughter.

Casey is not happy being left on her own for long periods and will not suit a full time worker. She can whine when she is first left and her adopter would need to build time alone up gradually to allow her to settle in and feel comfortable before she has to be left for any substantial period of time. 








All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered, vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped prior to rehoming. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)




----------

